

10,000 year clock of the Long Now - put your name down for a visit - cormullion
http://www.10000yearclock.net/learnmore.html

======
pavel_lishin
Strongly reminds me of Anathem, which isn't surprising - The Long Now was
apparently a big inspiration for Stephenson.

